# CEOTP/ROTP



## zorro (21 Nov 2006)

With regard to the CEOTP and ROTP entry plans:

I am currently in the application process for ROTP. Being that I have applied for competitive MOCs, each having 55, 55, and 20-something spots nation-wide, (for pilot, logistics, and nav, respectively), I was wondering if I could also apply for CEOTP as well? Can you only apply for one or the other, or would they offer you CEOTP in a case where you were competitive but just missed the cut-off for ROTP? By the end of this year I will only need 1 year's worth of university credits to attain a degree, so if it came down to it although I would prefer ROTP, CEOTP would also be desirable.

Although I am a ways off from even being accepted (heading to ASC in Jan.), I would like to know if I can add CEOTP as an entry plan to my application in order to increase the # of potential position slots available to me, thereby increasing the odds of acceptance.

Also, if you enter through the CEOTP plan, are you stuck @ Officer Cadet until you either attain your degree or complete your Moc training? And if so, is your pay rate reflective of this? (Could be a problem for those supporting dependents.)

Thanks for any info.


----------



## Elwood (25 Nov 2006)

According to CFRC Toronto, the pilot trade is closed until the next fiscal year (April 2007). If you have a year's worth of university to obtain a degree, why not get it?


----------



## zorro (25 Nov 2006)

You may have understood wrong....or perhaps I wasn't accurate enough...

I am currently in my 3rd year....leaving me with approximately 1 semester this year, and 1 full year beginning next september...

your right though, the next selections are in april '07....hence that applicants (such as myself) currently in the system are applying for entry in the coming year...though the application process starts around oct/nov (or at least for me it did).


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (26 Nov 2006)

zorro said:
			
		

> You may have understood wrong....or perhaps I wasn't accurate enough...
> 
> I am currently in my 3rd year....leaving me with approximately 1 semester this year, and 1 full year beginning next september...
> 
> your right though, the next selections are in april '07....hence that applicants (such as myself) currently in the system are applying for entry in the coming year...though the application process starts around oct/nov (or at least for me it did).



Help me here, (haven't had my coffee yet  ) does that mean you are going to apply in October or that you are currently going through the process waiting for the program to reopen in '07? 

I also heard the Pilot program was closed until April '07 when I was handing in my application for the Reserves last week...


----------



## zorro (26 Nov 2006)

Yeah I'm currently in the system. I had originially gone into the local CFRC in the summer but they told me ROTP applications were not a priority at that time and to come back in october/november. Thats what I did - applied for pilot, logistics, and nav (in that order) - and have finished all the steps in the process thus far except ASC - I'm currently booked for mid January.

In my case, if I get accepted that means they will subsidize me for my last and final year of school beginning in next september. The Captain that interviewed me explained to me that if I were accepted I would be attending IAP this summer, but not BOTP (because they give you leave two weeks before your school semester comes back I think he said).  then after I obtain my degree I would continue with training on a full time basis.

As far as the pilot occupation being closed - I'm not sure how you got that information - because its apparently not closed since that was my first choice and I have already been scheduled for ASC. Perhaps someone on this board with more knowledge could clarrify this...


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (26 Nov 2006)

Ah so you are looking at ROTP. It was CEOTP that they weren't taking any more applications for until '07(at least that's what I heard but I could be wrong...)


----------

